# Panna cotta flavours



## LeislB (23/6/20)

Hi there

What flavours would you recommend I combine to get a rich panna cotta flavour in a juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/6/20)

Vodka

Yes i know, i have a problem

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silo (24/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi there
> 
> What flavours would you recommend I combine to get a rich panna cotta flavour in a juice?



I like Molinberry Panna Cotta. But I can't say, if it is for sure a panna cotta, and I struggle to taste the berry, but I vaped quite a bit of it solo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (24/6/20)

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/152139#forest_panna_cotta_by_ruderudi

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/154716#mango_panna_cotta_by_ruderudi

Two winners from @RudeRudi

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (24/6/20)

Thanks guys! I ordered the molinberry Panna cotta, can't wait to try it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (24/6/20)

Adephi said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/152139#forest_panna_cotta_by_ruderudi
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/154716#mango_panna_cotta_by_ruderudi
> 
> Two winners from @RudeRudi


@Adephi oh my word, the way Rudi describes his recipes and the pictures he uses makes you want to drop everything you're doing and rush to the mixing table! I usually use e-liquid-recipes and totally forgot about all the flavours. I won't make that mistake again, thank you SO much for directing me to these recipes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (24/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi there
> 
> What flavours would you recommend I combine to get a rich panna cotta flavour in a juice?


@LeislB I suggest you try the 1shots from All Day Vapes,or maybe @YeOldeOke can pm you regarding the different flavours you might be interested in,add VG PG nicotine and you ready to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (24/6/20)

Slick said:


> @LeislB I suggest you try the 1shots from All Day Vapes,or maybe @YeOldeOke can pm you regarding the different flavours you might be interested in,add VG PG nicotine and you ready to go


One step ahead of you, placed an order today. I can't wait to try them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

